# My Mouse Cursor Moves By Itself Even When Unplugged



## Intime (Feb 20, 2009)

I just restarted my computer and at the start my Avira Antvirus picked up on a some Trojan and I just clicked on delete. Then I noticed my mouse would keep wiggling up toward the Left corner. I thinks its obviously some kind of malware or something making it move, cause it just keeps wiggling and spontaneously jumps up or to the side. So its obviously some kind of a program because it keeps happening even after I disconnect the mouse or connect another one. 

Anyone know how to fix this ?

-Thankyou


----------



## Zealex (Nov 30, 2008)

avria the free version?


----------



## Intime (Feb 20, 2009)

Yeah, the free Avira.


----------



## Zealex (Nov 30, 2008)

try an online scan, maybe you will detect some virus.
ca, mcafee, kaspersky, bitdefender and trendmicro have online scans. Try em and see if you have a virus
Also are you on a laptop? maybe you have a bad touchpad, if so try disabling it and see if it is corrected.


----------



## Dracia (Mar 19, 2008)

http://www.techsupportforum.com/sec...read-before-posting-malware-removal-help.html

Go to the link above and read the instructions carefully. Post the info required where it tells you to and not back here.


----------



## Intime (Feb 20, 2009)

Thanks!

Problem Solved.

=D


----------



## Zealex (Nov 30, 2008)

Glad to hear it fixed, Mark it solved ^_^ in thread tools.


----------

